# Any info on NOLA Red Standards



## Lainer04 (May 12, 2014)

Does any know any info about NOLA Fine Red Standards from New Orleans? Positive and any negative comments appreciated.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

she is a member here and highly regarded.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Really top-notch dogs. And a great lady... for a Saints fan.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I have heard nothing but wonderful things! Would be an honor to own one of their dogs!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

A breeder who has worked hard to create a line of suburb Poodles! Nothing but good things heard!!!!!


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Top drawer all the way. I'd take one of their puppies in a heartbeat! I expect she has quite a waiting list, and grilles, um, interviews prospective owners in great detail. :smile:


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

Thanks, ya'll.

I try!

Tabatha
NOLA Standards


PS CB... If you'd just Go Marchin' In With us - you'd understand! :adore:


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Aw, c'mon... I got everybody to come in here and lie on your behalf.

So GOOOOO GATORS! CHOMP, CHOMP!


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Nola is a breeder who is extremely knowledgable about her dogs. Would love to have one of hers.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

My girl Journey is a week away from delivering her first litter, sired by NOLA's HUNK Lombardi, who is a home bred champion. He is also the first male apricot Standard Poodle to earn his AKC Grand Championship. Tabatha has been incredible to work with and I would not hesitate to use one of her males again, or refer interested parties to her for a puppy.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

I'm sorry, when I read the thread title, I giggled. I would give my right kidney for a poodle from NOLA or Arreau. You can not go wrong with these folks.


----------



## Lainer04 (May 12, 2014)

*All those postives appreciated*

I would like to thank those that responded to my inquiry about NOLA. It is quite obvious that they are well respected by the peers and that one of their puppies would be a joy to have. Just doing my research......which I 'm sure you all understand.


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Lainer04 said:


> I would like to thank those that responded to my inquiry about NOLA. It is quite obvious that they are well respected by the peers and that one of their puppies would be a joy to have. Just doing my research......which I 'm sure you all understand.


We sure do!


----------



## Emma13 (Jan 3, 2014)

*Nola Standard Poodles*

I have one of Tabitha's most wonderful puppies. My Emma will be a year old in June. It has been a total pleasure and great experience having got my puppy from her. Emma is my first standard poodle, Tabitha has been and continues to be a pleasure always answers any questions or concerns I have ever had.


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

:wink:

Tabatha has an ulterior motive! She wants you to come to shows and eventually give growing show coat a try!

Really, it's an honor such a Great Home for my poodle. And it's fun hearing the stories of the poodle convincing the husband that poodles are AWESOME!


----------

